# FS: Coralife Turbo-Twist 3X UV Sterilizer



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

I got a used Coralife Turbo-Twist 3X UV Sterilizer (9W) from kevin22 but never had a chance to use it. $50 *[SOLD]*

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/uv-c09w/Coralife+Turbo-Twist+3X+UV+Sterilizer+-+9W.html


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

I'll buy if your willing to ship.


----------



## Brendan (Apr 21, 2010)

you got mail


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

i'm looking for one... location Vancouver and can pick up. call me @ (604) 506-3300 Soon please my tank is exposed to direct sunlight and the water is turning green


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

i have messaged everyone back. it will go to the person who can pick it up the soonest. thanks.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

whats a uv sterilizer for?


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

a couple of google results:

http://www.aquariumfish.net/information/uv_sterilization.htm
http://www.fishlore.com/uv_sterilizer.htm



joker1535 said:


> whats a uv sterilizer for?


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

it will need a pump and a powerhead


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

still up for sale... bump


----------



## DAVIS (Apr 26, 2010)

*Uv*

hey I might take it. Do I need anything else or do I just plug it in?


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

It will need a pump like Rio 400:
http://www.marineandreef.com/Rio_Aqua_Plus_400_Powerhead_p/rti00839.htm

I also found the manual online:
http://www.marineandreef.com/v/vspfiles/pdf/Coralife_TurboTwist.pdf


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

reserved at this time


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

back up for sale - bump


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Interesting it's still for sale, I'll give you $50 shipped.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

reserved - thanks!


----------

